# H} High Elves W} SMs, new Gks, Lizardmen or tomb kings



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I found another unused army of mine this is what i have got:

IoB High elves set except for the mage which includes:
-Prince on griffin (primed)
-10 Lothern seaguard (primed and champion partially painted)
-10 Sword masters of Hoeth
-5 Ellyrian Reavers

High elf Battalion except for chariot which includes:
-20 high elf spearmen (on sprues)
-20 high elf archers (on sprues)
-Repeater bolt thrower and Crew (built but crew are not on their bases)

Also have:
-1 mounted mage (primed and base painted)
-1 Mage on foot (built)

The other day i also found these:
BNIB dragon princes of caledor
High Elf magic cards

I am looking to trade as i dont have paypal. I am looking for SMs, new GKs, Lizardmen or Tomb kings. :victory:

UK only please.


All gone thanks to everyone.
Gothic


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in the USA but am interested. Pm me if you are willing to deal


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

sorry ragnar i only do it in the uk.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if you have any 40K to trade, then i do have a painted TK army (probaly about 1500-2000pts) with a few unpainted bits, if you had paypal i would say make an offer.....lol


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sorry Fynn my 50k are being built atm the only things i have are for my salamanders and my GKs.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

np m8, if you change your mind give me a shout


----------

